# Latest creation



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

This is the newest setup. It is made of 2 international and 1 4 lane split. I still have alot of extra track so the layout will change again.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks pretty wicked... :thumbsup: Can't really tell much detail on the top right side of the pictures though... How bout a shot from that side?


Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks awesome! You've managed to cram a lot of footage in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tight! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

*Much better pics*

Here's some good ones the long straight is 9 feet long.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

So have you run on it yet??? It looks like you have all the bases covered "Thrills, Spills, and Chills". 

What time are you opening the doors?? 

Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That curvy section looks like a blast!


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

The second one looks better, nice straights, get up some speed before backing down. People tend to go into those turns to fast. Good Job!!



MCD4x4 NY


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Looks like a great layout!
But....
You need sides on the tables. That keeps cars off of the floor...
And you need to lose the guardrails.
Fab some aprons for the turns and you will learn how much fun it is to slide through the turns!

Scott


----------

